# GB or Slipknot



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I got a question. I made a small vase today. It is still drying so no pictures yet. I hollowed out as much as I could reach with my gouge. The top flange is thin and may crack. It was fresh pecan. Is it ok for these to have a heavy bottom?? I mean its not going to tip over so easy with it like I have it.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Congratulations and please, send pics when finished. We would love to see it. I am still proud of my first vase I made. It is thicker and less uniform as what I try to make now, but still proud of it. They are a blast to make. I have some that I thought looked good when I made it, but now the outside form to me is bad.
As for a I am concerned, it is not a problem. It is a personnel goal and personnel choice for me. My main goal is to have an outside shape that is appealing and a personnel quest to make it as thin a practical and as uniform throughout the inside as possible. However, you start doing these and grow and improve the more you do it. Nothing wrong with a little heavy on the bottom and the very bottom has to be a little thicker for weight, just try to not get real thick for myself. Problem is like you have, you can only go so deep with the tools you have to work with. I would go 6 - 7" with a heavy dury inside scraper and getting that deep gets a little chatter-y and gets difficult but if go very light, can be done. I have an inside scraper that is 3/8" thick to minimize chatter and used it a long time until I got the Jamieson tool. It works. I say, go for it and keep going with it and you will probably keep chalenging yourself more and more as you do more. Don't sweat the bottom and grow as you go. The bottom is difficult and even with the Jamieson, you have to be careful. Also, remember on wet wood, the thinner it is, the more movement can occur as it will dry very quickly compared to more thickness. Dry slow will help. You can put it in a bag of sawdust to slow it down and minimize movement, I just get too impatient and have lost some pieces due to rushing the drying process.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

This one is only about 4 1/2 inches tall so its just a playing thing now LOL


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

You are right however, the bottom has to be somewhat thicker to keep more weight at bottom, I just try to not make it too heavy at bottom that is doesn't have balance to it. Don't think there is a absolute, just something you end up happy with. Starting with the vases, that is a good size to start and grow as you improve and will soon want heavier duty tools. Scrapers work great inside for finishing the insides. You can only do so much with a gouge on a vase and will need a scraper or one of them carbide round cutters and they cut like butter, but scrapers work great and have different shapes to them such as you will want a hooked scraper to get inside expecially on the changes in the shape of the vase on inside. Cut slow and measure often was the trick that worked for me and believe me, when you cut through and you will cut through sooner or late, it will make you sick.
And remember, a chatter is the start to a catch. They aren't fun when getting a catch on the inside of a vessel. It can break the vessel and quickly unlodge on a 4 jaw chuck and rechucking is difficult and stay perfect.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Ok took a couple of pictures. This some of the pecan that Willie brought over.


----------



## willielancon (Feb 15, 2007)

dang bobby that looks good. i am gonna have to go get some more of that to keep for myself. what kinda chuck should i look at for the jet mini. *Bill, you see what he is doing with your pecan!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Looks nice Bobby. I got some, letting it dry out more before I get into it


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Wow Bobby, Trying to hollow out something that small or narrow is difficult. That looks pretty good. I like that dark spot in the wood. Keep it up. Maybe can try something a little wider and same length and probably would be a little easier to hollow out and can get deeper towards the bottom. Watch it, you will find a new vortex with the hollow forms.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

How come everytime I do something like this Barbara takes it and says its hers?? :rotfl:


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Bobby said:


> How come everytime I do something like this Barbara takes it and says its hers?? :rotfl:


---------------

LOL...Bobby...if ya can keep a woman happy with just a little chunk of wood, THANK YOUR LUCKY STARS !!!!:biggrin:

Good lookin' little vase...but I 'specially love that FINISH..Guess I'm gonna have to try and whip up a little 'Bobby Juice' and give that a try myself.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Bob'ster...that looks great! The grain you caught looks very nice. Keep 'em coming! gb


----------

